# Nice city or place to stop between Jersey and Myrtle Beach



## vacationlover2

Hi all,

We are driving to Myrtle Beach from South Jersey in September.  We have two little ones and though we might like to break the drive up by stopping at a hotel halfway through.  Does anyone know of a nice stopping point?

Thanks!


----------



## Jeni

Hi, you may want to consider stopping in the Williamsburg, Yorktown, or Newport News area of VA. It will be at about the 1/2 way point for you, lots of nice places to stay and things to do. If you decide this is your stopping point, PM if you need help selecting a hotel, etc.

How old are your little ones? You may like Great Wolf Lodge in Williamsburg, but it can be pricey.

Jeni


----------



## BGRed

We have stayed at a hotel on the ocean in Virginia Beach. Shouldn't be too busy in September and your little ones might like a little beach time if you have time to stay for a decent amount of time.


----------



## nerodog

*fredericksburg..va*

We have stopped in Fredericksburg,Va and liked it... if you go further south, we also liked WIlson, NC.. nice little town... stayed at a great B&B.. Bettys it was called.. old and historic and a nice break. Once we tried a B&B in Petersburg... I can locate the name and again just a nice rest stop not too far off the highway... ( how old are the kids ?? Real young or older ?)


----------



## KenK

If you leave early and take the ferry rather than Turnpike, the kids might really like that for a change.

Of course, you can take the Turnpike to over the Del Mem Bridge, then head South on Del Route one (Do not use Rt 13 S) toll $1.00 EZ Pass.  Stay on Del Rt One S to 113 and continue till it combines with 13 at Pocomoke.

Then the Bay Bridge Tunnel...another great kids attraction....to VA Beach.

In Sept, the water is still pretty warm....but many know that and you may have a hard time finding a beachfront hotel for the might.


If you decide on tne Ferry (Cape May)...exit onto US Rt 9 and turn L onto local Del Rt one, then Right onto Del 24 to US 113 S to 13 S to the Bay Bridge TUNNEL.

Its about 5 hours from S Jersey to Va Beach.   

When you leave Va Beach, I know US Rt  17 S goes that way....but some may advise you another (better) route.

Very near the VB exit from the Tunnel is Lake Wright Resort.....not on the beach, but many like it a lot:

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...y_Suites_at_Lake_Wright-Norfolk_Virginia.html


----------



## stevedmatt

I am also from South Jersey and make the trip down 95 to Myrtle 2, 3, or 4 times a year. I do not however have kids, so your adding a new element to this for me.

I have the trip down to about 9 hours without regards for speed limits (not total disregard). I also usually leave Jersey before 3 AM as to get through Washington before 6 AM when the traffic really gets started. On the return trip, I like to get on the road by 5 AM and end up coming through the DC Baltimore area around noon.

I think I like the idea of slowing down the trip by taking the ferry. I usually only use the ferry when I am on the motorcycle going back and forth to OC MD, but I do like the idea. That will also force you (without going way of track) to use the Bay Bridge Tunnel, which I havn't been on in years but would like to do it again. Beyond that, I wouldn't know what else you would see taking that route. But you should be able to make it back to 95 for my next thought.

If you were to take 95, and you and the kids are into rides, I would check out Kings Dominion. It is a cool place. Guess it might depend on how little the little ones are and how long of a stop you are looking to make.

Either way, let us know what you decide. I may be riding you bumper also as I hope to get there again in September or October after my normal April golf trip.


----------



## Jeni

We also took the ferry once...but it was not a good choice for us with a little one. Our son is almost 2, so having to stick to a schedule (ferry schedule) was a little stressful for us if we needed to stop along the way. Keeping him entertained was another story, plus we got ill from the movement of the ferry. Then we sat in traffic and all the lights on 13.

We go to northern NJ about 6 times a year (family). Now we usually just go straight up and down 95, having tried multiple routes. Of course, you have to time that just right too. We also take 95 to 97/3 south outside of Baltimore, to 301 south, to 17 south.

Good luck!

Jeni


----------



## lweverett

Depends which way you go.  If you come down the Eastern Shore, Va. Beach will be about 7 hours from Myrtle Beach.  If you come down I95, then Rocky Mount, Wilson, or Smithfield {great outlets), NC


----------



## vacationlover2

Hi all,

I'm thinking of stopping in Richmond, VA on the way up and somewhere near King's Dominion theme park on the way back.  I have 2 vouchers for a stay at any Marriott hotel.  Any ideas on which Marriott in Richmond and what to do there.

Any suggestion on which Marriott to stay at near King's Dominion?

Not a timeshare, just a hotel.  Got these vouchers from attending a presentation.

Thanks!


----------



## Jeni

vacationlover2 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm thinking of stopping in Richmond, VA on the way up and somewhere near King's Dominion theme park on the way back.  I have 2 vouchers for a stay at any Marriott hotel.  Any ideas on which Marriott in Richmond and what to do there.
> 
> Any suggestion on which Marriott to stay at near King's Dominion?
> 
> Not a timeshare, just a hotel.  Got these vouchers from attending a presentation.
> 
> Thanks!



If you are looking to spend anytime in Richmond, in the downtown area, the Richmond Marriott is a nice choice. It is right in the city though, so I would only stay there if going to some of the city's attractions, such as the Children's Museum, Science Museum, Carytown, Maymont, etc. Here is the link: http://marriott.com/property/propertypage/RICDT

If you are looking to be in the 'burbs, we like the SpringHill Suites, http://marriott.com/property/propertypage/RICSH, or the Courtyard in the West End, http://marriott.com/property/propertypage/RICNW. The Courtyard may be a little out of your way, since it is in the western part of the area. Both of these hotels are close to attractions, but are in business park areas, so they seem eerily quiet/remote in the evenings, but restaurants, etc. are not too far away. I think the SpringHill Suites is the closest Marriott brand to Kings Dominion. Are you considering going to the park?

If you are looking for an amusement park stop on the way home, you may want to consider Busch Gardens over Kings Dominion. It's a much cleaner and nicer park, with better customer service and more of a family-friendly crowd. There is a beautiful Marriott just outside the gates, http://marriott.com/property/propertypage/PHFCW, and a Courtyard nearby as well. If you have vouchers, I would pick the Marriott over the Courtyard, but both are in great locations, http://marriott.com/property/propertypage/PHFWB.

Also, do you have any EZ Pass? If not, consider getting one before your trip. It's knocked a good 30-45 minutes off our Jersey trips since we can now breeze through the tollbooths.

Jeni


----------



## Kaidel

My vote is for Virginia Beach also. You'll have so much to choose from


----------



## Princess Sunflower

FYI...if you take the Cape May Ferry you have to have a picture id. Not sure how that works for kids tho.


----------



## vacationlover2

OK all,

I'm taking Jeni's advice and staying at the Williamsburg Marriott.  We probably will just sleep there on the way to South Carolina but on the way back will have time to go to Busch Gardens.

If anyone has a better suggestion of the NICEST Marriott on the way just to sleep in and have breakfast, not for doing anything, please let me know.  We have the vouchers that include free breakfast.  YUM!

Thanks everyone for all your great advice!


----------



## andrea t

We stayed at a Marriott in Fredericksburg on our way down to Myrtle Beach.  It was clean and had free breakfast in the morning.  There was a Friendly's restaurant next door and the kids enjoyed the ice cream sundaes as a treat after a long day of driving.


----------



## lweverett

Williamsburg will put you 2 hours out of your way on the way down.


----------



## Jeni

lweverett said:


> Williamsburg will put you 2 hours out of your way on the way down.



If taking I-95 up or down, then yes, Williamsburg is about 45 minutes from I-95. I think there was mention of stopping to go to an amusement park, which would make Williamsburg worth it. If only looking for a quick place to stop overnight, on I-95, then yes, I would recommend Richmond just for the night. If stopping in Williamsburg, you can always get on 64E to 664 and take 58 back out to 95, entering just north of the NC border.


----------



## Aldo

Without Question, Fredericksburg, VA.  

It's close to half way, not at all out of the way, and they have done a FANTASTIC job there restoring the old town and filling it up with shops and nice restaurants.  A real hole 25 years ago, it is now a beautiful jewel of a walkable pedestrian community.


----------

